

Making the argument for Node.js - LandoCalrissian

So my company is planning on introducing a new platform for our clients and they are planning firing up a new team to do so. I think it will be a relatively small with 4 or 5 devs. Right now the rumblings are for either Java or .net, primarily because of the ease of finding developers in our area. Currently everything is made in PHP and turn around time has been a huge problem, the codebase is also a huge mess for various reasons.<p>I want to make the case for switching to Node, but I'm struggling on how to make this argument to managers that are less technically inclined. What they are looking to accomplish isn't that complicated and believe that it could be rolled out dramatically faster with node.<p>Has anyone had to deal with recommendations like this in the past? How would you make the case for Node?<p>I'll try to keep up with the comments as much as I can through the day to answer any questions people may have.
======
rartichoke
Resource consumption of Node is quite good. The JVM is a massive beast. So
right off the bat you're going to be paying less for hardware.

Also explain to them that the technology inside of Chrome (v8) is what Node is
based on. Google has no incentive to make Node good but they do have
incentives to make v8 crush its competition when it comes to performance.

If Node uses v8 then one could say that they are piggy backing on a technology
that's likely going to continue improving very rapidly.

So now you have this low resource high performance platform to develop on.
Finding devs isn't too bad because Javascript is extremely popular, more so
than .NET or Java for sure.

The only problem is finding "good" Javascript developers is a little more
tricky but you're going to have this problem in every language I think, but
it's more apparent in JS because a lot of people made a textbox disappear once
on a web site 8 years ago or know how to implement a jquery slide show and put
"experienced javascript developer" on their resume.

